
The future for Flint's children - rmason
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/27/opinion/sunday/the-future-for-flints-children.html?_r=0
======
rmason
Imagine something in the water changing your grandchildren's DNA?

What the article doesn't tell you is that this doctor was criticized by the
state as well as the state's two leading universities when she first tried to
bring this problem with lead in Flint's water to light. She exemplifies
courage under pressure.

